# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  The 3G Blues

## tec0

Every single one of us has the internet otherwise we wouldnt be here on the net. So knowing that most of us are actually using 3G or rather mobile internet I would imagine that I am not the only one feeling a bit blue or red with anger maybe just plain discouraged. 

In my situation I pay for a 3G contract that claims you will have a good fast connection. I live 2Km away from one tower and 1.5Km away from a second tower and 3.0Km away from a third. So basically if you look in any direction there you will see a nice big tower. It just so happen that I know for a fact that all of them are from the same service provider. 

Yet I get GPRS? Regardless and my net is stable some days but others especially after 3:00PM I can forget about any connection. 

Problem solving: Can you build a DIY dish to amplify your signal? Yes and it is really simple to do and I will include pictures later on. Are there actually stuff you can buy to amplify your signal? Yes and really the prices isnt all that bad. 

Lest start with the system you can buy; 11dBi GSM Booster Kit as shown on the website it is really not a bad little device and the price is really not that horrible. I do own some of there other equipment and it is of good quality. 

I am saving up for this booster myself.

So what are your thoughts on 3G and what home made solutions did you try?  :Detective: 

My personal DIY system is not that bad. I boosted my signal from GPRS to WCDMA at a signal strength of 99% Now before I try explain it all I would rather just show you a picture or two. Now one must have is a USB ponytail because you will need the extra power from the second USB  very bad news if you run a notebook I know. But the USB extension works better if it has a bit more power.  

 

I found that if you elevate the modem and place it on a piece of plastic and then secure so that it doesn't touch the metal parts that it works best. I am getting a supper strong signal but the net is still slow.  :Frown:  And or I will just lose my connection regardless of the FACT that I have a 99% signal strength.

Also I wouldn't recommend the DIY because I really don't know what health concerns there are... So do it at your own risk.

Also as a note: Unplug it when you see a thunder storm. For some reason my previous modem didn't survive.   :Slap:

----------


## vieome

I have tried putting the dongle in a pringles can with good results cantenna Another thing one can do is turn the dongle in a circular motion to find the best signal.

----------

tec0 (22-Jan-13)

----------


## Blurock

If you are using 3G at home, should you not consider an ADSL line instead? It is much cheaper and much more stable. 

I am considering buying a 3G for when I am travelling. (I no longer want mail on my phone). That will of course be a once-off for the modem and then pay-as-you go or top up. The monthly packages on 3G are just too expensive and a complete rip off.  :Mad:

----------

tec0 (22-Jan-13)

----------


## tec0

ADSL will cost me double then what I pay now.  :Frown:  

So it is not an option for me at all.

----------


## tec0

Interesting that all these new Telkom lines are being installed and it seems that we pay more and is worst off the before? 

Anyone had the same experience?

----------


## Justloadit

My standard Telkom line is more off ADSL line than on. So much so that I am considering going wireless.

----------


## Mike C

We run both 3G and ADSL at the office and the 3g is way faster.

----------


## Dave A

> In my situation I pay for a 3G contract that claims you will have a good fast connection. I live 2Km away from one tower and 1.5Km away from a second tower and 3.0Km away from a third. So basically if you look in any direction there you will see a nice big tower. It just so happen that I know for a fact that all of them are from the same service provider. 
> 
> Yet I get GPRS?


Have you tried setting your connection to 3G only?

----------


## Blurock

> My standard Telkom line is more off ADSL line than on. So much so that I am considering going wireless.


Never had a problem with my ADSL line. :Wink:

----------

